# 5g CRS planted. (56k DIE!!!) picture intensive.



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

I decided it was time to venture into the nano relm. I chose a 5g AGA. Here are the specs. I thought this would give me a chance to really focus on scaping since the smaller the aquarium the more difficult it seems. Hope you enjoy the pics.

*Specs*

*Hardware*
Tank - 5g
Filter - rena filstar xp1 with bored out holes in the spray bar.
Lighing - 24w pc odyssea
Co2 - DIY
Substrate - flourite
Heater - 50w stealth heater @ 74f

*Water Chem*
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 20ppm
CO2 - 34ppm
PH - 6.6
Ferts - EI method daily recommended
Excel - 5 drops a day (1/4ml)

*Flora*
Downio - Pogostemon helferi
HC - Hemianthus callitrichoides
Pearlweed - Hemianthus micranthemoides
Rotala rotundifolia
Dwarf Pellia(on the way) - Riccardia chamedryfolia
X-mass moss(little peice floating)-Vesicularia montagnei

*Fauna*
Crystal Red Shrimp
Olive Nerite

PICS!!!!

Here is the tank with nothing in it and a blue back. I quickly changed to black. This was on 9-26









With the mound of flourite 9-26









This is what a horrible scape looks like. Notice there is no depth, none at all, zilch. 9-27









Now I think I got the hang of it a little better. Though this left little room for planting. This may have been ideal if I wanted to go all moss or dwarf hairgrass but thats not what I wanted. 9-28









I settled somewhere in the middle to start. I set up my powerhead that doubled as a filter/co2 diffuser.9-30









I latter added a few rocks and moved a little around but since my plugs of HM were so small, any time I even touched the gravel the HM would dislodge and I would get VERY frustrated. So I left the rocks just sitting there. 9-30









I removed a few rocks and added in a large rock that I burried into the flourite to make a hill on the right for the rotala. Im still not getting the look I want, but it will do for now. I also added HC which took a long time. 10-3









The angle shot that is always welcomed:thumbsup: 10-3









here is a pic of one of the six nerites I have in the tank to help bust the initial algae. These are smaller fellas, twice the size of a pencil eraser. No eggs this way . These guys rock







10-4

Here is a shot on 10-6. Nothing special here just a shot to compare with.









Very excited on this day because I added the Downio and I LOVE this plant. By far my favorite.10-9









Closer shot of the downio, and the HM is starting to grow. Im getting happier with this tank as each day roles by 10-9









Now this is a happy happy joy joy day (YEAH STIMPY). I finally got some CRS. I was so excited when these guys came in the mail. I drip acclimated them for a little over an hour.









Here is a full tank shot on. The HM is growing verticle, and it is starting to look nice. Once I give it its first trim it will get bushier. Im liking my tank. 10-15









Now you can really see the HM growing straight up. After about another week I will give it its first trim, then I will remove the rotala and replace it with the trimmings. I think under this medium light controling the HM will be alot easier. The HC might be struggling a little bit with this light, but if I had a better reflector it would be enough. I can see some growth on the HC after 2 weeks but I know it will take a while to really settle in. We shall see. 10-17


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

great job. those rocks look great. has that mountainous look going.

how many rinses did it take you to keep the flourite from clouding the water?


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

are you using the 12000k bulb?


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

SimplyOrange said:


> great job. those rocks look great. has that mountainous look going.
> 
> how many rinses did it take you to keep the flourite from clouding the water?


It is flourite I had already. I did boil it though to kill any dried algae and other bacteria and rinsed it a few more times.



modster said:


> are you using the 12000k bulb??


No this is a 6700k.


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

Where Did You Buy Your Light Fixture? Looks Awesome


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

yeah, i want to know where you bought your light fixture too.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Is your spraybar pointed down or back toward the glass? The tank is looking good. Nice simple layout. Not trying to get too fancy and no collectoritis. Only thing I would change is to use a darker substrate but that's just personal preference.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

mikenas102 said:


> Is your spraybar pointed down or back toward the glass? The tank is looking good. Nice simple layout. Not trying to get too fancy and no collectoritis. Only thing I would change is to use a darker substrate but that's just personal preference.


The spray bar is pointed down and at the back glass. I am trying to keep it simple since it is only a 5g. The downio is going to be moved to the mid back once it grows out. I am not worrid about the substrate color because it is going to be covered with HC



Do78521 & modster said:


> Where Did You Buy Your Light Fixture? Looks Awesome / yeah, i want to know where you bought your light fixture too..


It is an aquatrader light. I am currently looking for a used 2x18w to replace it or even a 2x13w from AHSupply. It is a cheap light and I am lucky since it has been reliable.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

i thought aquatrader doesnt sell 6700k bulbs, but yeah i've heard bad things about them.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

modster said:


> i thought aquatrader doesnt sell 6700k bulbs, but yeah i've heard bad things about them.


They dont sell them, I replaced it with a JBJ 24w. The JBJ bulbs seems as they burn out fast and I am not entirley happy with the intensity of their bulbs either.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

ryzilla said:


> They dont sell them, I replaced it with a JBJ 24w. The JBJ bulbs seems as they burn out fast and I am not entirley happy with the intensity of their bulbs either.


I haven't had JBJ bulbs burn out fast but I do agree with them not being as intense. Maybe it's just my eyes but the 24 watt JBJ bulbs I have just do not seem like 24 watt. I've got a 10k and a 6500k and both seem a little weak. At least now I know I'm not going crazy.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

UPDATE!!

Well Its time to update.

I have had some amazing growth occur in the past month. I had two crs deaths; one on 17th and one on the 18th of oct. I cut my ferts to every other other day, and upped my water changes to 30% twice a week. No deaths since the 18th from which I can tell. Well here are some more pics.

Here is a corner shot from the 10-22.









In this shot you can see the great growth I have in the Downio and the HM. I am real happy with the Downio it is starting to look less and less linear as it fills out. I am starting to get some staghorn but I am sure once I get the ferts all sorted back out it will take a hit. Oh yeah, I also upgraded my lighting from the POS 24w odyssea pc to the AHsupply 2x13w ultra bright kit. It feels like I am getting 1.5x as much light and it gives me amaxing coverage, I love it. 10-25









Here is a shot from a top angle. this shot really shows off the growth. The HC is still taking a while to settle in but I think my light upgrade is going to put it into overdrive. 10-25









Angle shot on 10-25


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

mikenas102 said:


> I haven't had JBJ bulbs burn out fast but I do agree with them not being as intense. Maybe it's just my eyes but the 24 watt JBJ bulbs I have just do not seem like 24 watt. I've got a 10k and a 6500k and both seem a little weak. At least now I know I'm not going crazy.


Any suggestions on which 24W bulbs to get instead? I'm going to need one soon. Thanks.


----------

